# angelerfahrungen am meddowsee in holland



## killerforelle (15. Juli 2008)

*angelerfahrungen am meddosee in holland*

hallo
ich möchte mal ein bischen mehr über den meddosee in holland erfahren.
was kann man dort alles fangen, welche köder, montagen ect.

über hilfreiche antworten würde ich mich freuen

lg


----------



## killerforelle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: angelerfahrungen am meddowsee in holland*

ich habe gehört karpfen sollen da sehr viele sein
stimmt das


----------



## snofla (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: angelerfahrungen am meddowsee in holland*

hi Tobias

der Meddosee ist sehr gut zum Karpfenangeln unsere Jungs fahren dort auch sehr oft hin,was dort allerdings ein wenig stört ist das das Nachtangeln laut den Jungens ihrer Aussage nicht mehr erlaubt ist


----------



## killerforelle (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: angelerfahrungen am meddowsee in holland*

das mit dem nachtangeln stimmt leider=(
braucht mann irgend ein schein/scheine um dort angeln zu dürfen


----------



## snofla (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: angelerfahrungen am meddowsee in holland*

ja 

nähere info gibbet hier

HSV Karper de  
Pashof 29  
0031543-520426


----------



## HAPE-1909 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: angelerfahrungen am meddowsee in holland*

Ich bin im Angelverein "de Karper" zu Winterswijk, wo auch der Meddosee bzw. das Hilgelo - Meer liegt.

Zur Anlage bzw. See muss man sagen, dass er zum Angeln einfach traumhaft schön ist! 
Es soll dort neben Karpfen aber auch gute Hechte geben - war selbst aber erst einmal dort angeln - habe keins von beiden gefangen.

Zum Nachtangeln ist zu sagen, dass man neben dem normalen VISPAS ja noch eine Extra-Nachtangelkarte brauch, um auch die ganze Nacht durchzufischen - sonst sind ja nur die 1-2 Stunden nach und vor Sonnenuntergang erlaubt.

Dazu muss man sagen, dass im gesamten "De Karper" Gebiet, meine dass ist die Federation Midden Nederland das Nachtangeln untersagt ist - auch MIT der NAchtangelkarte, denn die ist nur für bestimmte Gewässer zulässig, nicht für alle!

Twenthe-Kanal ist aber erlaubt - fragt mich nicht warum!


----------

